# New Cumberland Pool Tourney 6/4, 6/5



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

We caught 12 Channels and 8 flatheads using chubs and shiners in fairly deep water. The biggest we could muster was a 31" flathead which was my buddies first flattie ever so he's hooked for life. If I'm not mistaken the winner was 41" with a 40 incher taken second. The blind draw number was 28 inches and last we heard there was a 27 1/2 incher and a 28 1/2 incher fighting for the blind. The tourney had a pretty good draw with well over 100 anglers entered. 

With a relaxed atmosphere, plenty of laughs all night and at the morning check in and free coffee and donuts at the boat ramp who couldn't have enjoyed this. The next tourneys are June 18th with two different tournaments running that night. Its a great time.


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

sounds like you did better than i did rob. caught a few out there but was having alot of trouble finding feeding fish. I had my worst night of fishing of this year. What part of the pool were you in if i may ask. I was mostly near wellsville, but from what i heard the guys near the state line did alot better.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Funny you should say that. We were sitting right on top of the state line most of the night and caught most of our fish there. At 3:30 or so we came down between the boat ramp and marina and caught our biggest fish there. It was kind of a strange bite. Lots of one hit and gone going on. I don't know how many times I did a bait check only to find a chub head was all that was left on the hook. It was real streaky too. We'd have three fish on at one time then no hits for two hours.

I've got a question for you. It seemed like some of the local guys were ticked off at Chaney. Any idea what was going on there?


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

alot of them were upset that last time becuase they drew 36 inches and the biggest fish was 36 inches so they gave him both money prizes. but no one else was even close. so it didn't matter to me. but i didn't stay for the weigh in went home at 3:30 but i heard that they gave second place to a big fish and not for the draw. I liked it better when the big fish got the whole 500$. but just my opinion.The one channel cat we caught was on a med. size creek chub and it hit real hard and the only thing left of it was the head too, so probably channels. I did real well in wellsville the last tourney, but caught 2 fish and missed to down there and that was the only action we got, but there were alot of recreational boaters down ther for awhile, don't know if that had anything to do with it. i could see them on the fish finder but they wouldn't hit anything.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey guys..... i am reading some nice reports of good sized fish off of your posts... i recently bought a boat and love fishing for large catfish.... i had made a rod holder and purchased new rods for the ohio river but i am having a really hard time finding some flatheads and blues.......any tips???????? i have been trying around cincinnati.... .i dont know how good that is down there buit i need to find some fish...thanks.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey 1bad, I've never fished that area down there so I can't help you with locations. I'm sure some of the Cincy cat guys can help you out there. One thing I can suggest is stay away from the process baits and stuff like that. If you want the "big one" get the biggest live baits you can get your hands on. I won a tournament a while back using foot long suckers for bait. My three fish went 115 inches. Suckers, shad, chubs, skipjacks, bluegills, whatever you can catch and keep alive. One other thing we do is fish a little deeper after dark than the rest of the crowd. I'm not saying we're right or wrong but we average 30 - 40 fish a night and almost always get one big enough to show up for the weigh in. 

MR. Whisker, I like the winner take all format a little better myself but a least the blind draw gives everyone a shot even if they had a lousy night. I sort of take the tournaments a little serious but not to the extent that some folks do. I'm mainly there to catch some fish and have fun. The thought of a little prize money just keeps me fishing hard all night. We're heading down Friday night but I intend to be there for the one on the 18th too. I'll be in touch.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

wow.... 30-40 fish a night is amazing~!!!... i am assumig that night offers you guys a little better fishing???? do u fish certain types of water structure or just anywhere??/ and yes i have extremely good capabilities of keeping bait alive.... so yea i dont mess around with dough balls and stuff... i have been using chubs and cut bait as of now.....whats the biggest fish that you have landed out of the river???


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

On New Cumberland I've got three spots that have always produced. One is an inside bend that has a fast drop from 28' to 38'. During the day we fish the 38 foot mark and then move about six feet to 28 feet of water when its getting dark. The other two spots are little shoot type areas where the water is moving pretty fast with slack water down below. Although with the river as low as it is everything is pretty much slack water. One of these spots is about 28 feet of water and the other is 21 feet. Both of these spots produce channels during the day and big flatties at night.

Night fishing is the way to go for the big flatties. I don't remember ever catching one of the big ones before 7pm in the summer months. 

The biggest one I ever got was 48 inches. On that particular night we caught 4 fish over 30" and several more over 24 inches. We didn't really keep count but I'm sure we were close to 100 fish that night. That was 6 or 7 years ago and we've never done that good since but my back still hurts from that night. It was nonstop from 6pm to 8am and we didn't move the boat the entire time. One of those once in a lifetime deals.


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

rob ,
saturday i was fishing holes on the outside bend mostly, the holes were ranging from 18 to 30 feet of water, i was throwing bait at the tops of the holes, the slopes on the side, in the holes and in the shallows beside them. i could see cats laying inthe botoom and at the upstream ends of the holes but could not get them to bite. I kept moving to different holes, eddy's, even the top of bab's island wasn't producing, usually have pretty decent luck with that stradegy but didn't work sat.th e 2 fish that i caught were both caught running bait under some docked barges around 8 o'clock. Pretty frustrating evening for me. But i did get out and catch a 15 pounder last night so that made me feel alittle better. I used large chubs and 6" to 8" bluegill on sat., which i use alot just must not have been my day. I haven't even seen a shad in the river yet this year, would love to get aholh of some big shad.Let me know if your coming down and i'll se if i can get out there.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey MR. W, we are going for sure on Friday night but its a wife and kids trip. The old lady is still PO'd at me for not taking her to the tourney but I just didn't see how three guys, a cooler full of beer and the wife was all going to work out. I'm still up in the air for the next tournament. I'm going for sure and I'd really like to take my buddy from work that caught the 31 incher on our last trip. That was the biggest fish he had ever caught and his excitment level was off the hook after he landed it. Now I'd like to see him get another one with 10 inches or so added to it. Even if he goes I stil have lots of room in the boat if you can't find a partner. I was wondering if you have a ship to shore on board and if so what channel are you on? Two of us covering water and sharing info could work out well if you are running your own rig at the tournament.

Okay, I've got to go put some ointment on my thumbs. I'm still missing a lot of skin form Saturday


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

sounds good, actually i use my cell phone on the river. I had a guy with me the last couple of tourneys that is a big bass fisherman, but i think he's getting into the catfishing now. but we could do that still. When u go friday u might have some luck fishing the upstream side of the water intake at the state line, but watch the snags on the left side, had a fish run in there and tangle me tues. but have seen some high thirty's and mid 40 inch fish taken from there. the water temp is getting into the low 70's on the surface and the shollows so they might be starting to spawn. good luck too u, I may take my son out as well fri.


----------

